
Playstation State of Play premiere game was ‘stolen,’ developers allege - theshrike79
https://www.polygon.com/2020/8/7/21358687/aeon-must-die-controversy-state-of-play-trailer-limestone-games-focus-home-interactive
======
ornornor
It’s a very sad fact that games are made on the back of exploited workers,
developers , and artists.

It doesn’t feel great to buy games for my PS4 because I always have this fact
at the back of my mind. At least I buy most of my games used so it feels like
I’m not directly contributing and encouraging these practices, but still.

